# Sorry I don't understand.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why can the average person not say that here?
I have just been into a very popular bookshop in Zamalek and asked if they have a copy of Spanish for Dummies... the chap looked at me and asked Spaniola and I replied" yes"".. he then went on to say No sorry and that they don't sell Spanish books. I asked him if he knew what I meant and he replied No he didn't understand me, now why could he not have said that in the first place?
I know that this book shop sells the Dummies range but I couldn't find a Spanish one, anyone knew to the shop perhaps would have just asked this chap, got the no sorry and left.

It is not your problem if you don't understand me it is up to me to be understood so just tell me if you can't that is all I ask... going to get some teeshirts run up with that slogan on them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you've lost me LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have Michel Thomas foundation spanish if you want to borrow it, don't know how but the offer is there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> I have Michel Thomas foundation spanish if you want to borrow it, don't know how but the offer is there.


Thanks Helen, I bought a Michel Thomas course because I have used him for French but I bought the wrong one.. I bought vocabulary... I need the foundation.
Now I don't know the geography of the area but are you near Sharm?
I know someone who is coming up for Easter from Sharm
I could copy my c.ds and exchange them for copies of yours???

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> you've lost me LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo your brain becomes addled here after a short time, look how addled yours has become and you only visit the Egypt page!

Maiden x


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

That sounds like a deal, Hurghada is nowhere near Sharm, and 6 hours ish from Cairo by bus. Need to find someone doing the trip or risk the post lol. Will put mine on memory stick if that's ok. That's what it's on now, left the cd's in uk.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Jo your brain becomes addled here after a short time, look how addled yours has become and you only visit the Egypt page!
> 
> Maiden x



My brain has been addled for a long time hun, but I'm happy and I like it in my little blonde bubble LOL :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

A while back I have ordered (online) some books from Diwan, which are not standard available. (Some books for my daughter) Maybe that is an option? I can sent you the email address by PM if you want.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> A while back I have ordered (online) some books from Diwan, which are not standard available. (Some books for my daughter) Maybe that is an option? I can sent you the email address by PM if you want.



Hi

Thanks for the suggestion but I have already ordered it from Diwan.
The post was not about the book not being available it was really that the assistant didn't understand me and rather than say he didn't he just told me they don't sell Spanish books... which is in fact not true.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've decided that closed questions that required a yes or no answer are good. Followed by "show me"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Think how upset you would be if they didnt understand you asking for a beer lol 
Maiden x


----------

